# Mapping Resources > Mapmaking Requests > [Paid] Fantasy World Map

## acer456

Hello 
 	I would like a world map to help me with a story Im writing so it can help me visualize where places are and where they are going 

The world I like would be base of tectonic plates and the such like an Earth like planet. The map style is an encyclopedia like map with the different biomes of regions showing the price for this is negotiable

Thank you for your Time

----------


## Eowyn Cwper

Hello acer! I specialise in atlases and technical styles, so I think I might be fit for this job! You're welcome to check out my work here. You can contact me through there if you'd like to chat things over!  :Smile:

----------


## Naima

> Hello 
>  	I would like a world map to help me with a story I’m writing so it can help me visualize where places are and where they are going 
> 
> The world I like would be base of tectonic plates and the such like an Earth like planet. The map style is an encyclopedia like map with the different biomes of regions showing the price for this is negotiable
> 
> Thank you for your Time


I might be able to help with your project if you are interested.
Here are some samples of my previous works.
you can in case contact me at tonelstef--@--msn--dot--com or directly on that site .

----------


## Sapiento

How large should the map be?

----------

